# Two rat boys need a home in/near CT



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm moving away to Florida, and there is no way to take my little boys with me. I need to find them a good, loving home where they will be appreciated for the loving and silly little creatures they are. I contacted a rescue but it is too full to take them...
The rats recently turned a year old.
I will give their large cage with them for free, as well as the remainder of my supplies!
They love each other a lot, and they are happy and playful little guys who would love someone to entertain them.
Please contact me at 860-471-6470 to reach me the easiest. (text strongly preferred). Photos below.


----------



## KrabbyRat (May 19, 2017)

I texted you. Where in CT are you located? I am in Feeding Hills, MA.


----------

